
Documents Reveal Top NSA Hacking Unit (2013) - ghosh
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/the-nsa-uses-powerful-toolbox-in-effort-to-spy-on-global-networks-a-940969.html
======
jngreenlee
This actual first page of the series is even more pointed for US Citizens [0]:

"In January 2010, numerous homeowners in San Antonio, Texas, stood baffled in
front of their closed garage doors. They wanted to drive to work or head off
to do their grocery shopping, but their garage door openers had gone dead,
leaving them stranded. No matter how many times they pressed the buttons, the
doors didn't budge. The problem primarily affected residents in the western
part of the city, around Military Drive and the interstate highway known as
Loop 410.

In the United States, a country of cars and commuters, the mysterious garage
door problem quickly became an issue for local politicians. Ultimately, the
municipal government solved the riddle. Fault for the error lay with the
United States' foreign intelligence service, the National Security Agency,
which has offices in San Antonio. Officials at the agency were forced to admit
that one of the NSA's radio antennas was broadcasting at the same frequency as
the garage door openers. Embarrassed officials at the intelligence agency
promised to resolve the issue as quickly as possible, and soon the doors began
opening again."

[0] [http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/the-nsa-uses-
power...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/the-nsa-uses-powerful-
toolbox-in-effort-to-spy-on-global-networks-a-940969.html)

~~~
samstave
99% of home garage doors have a manual cable release which detaches the pulley
from the chain drive and allows you to manually open the door... I'm surprised
people wouldn't know this especially in Texas

~~~
klondike_
The release is inside of the garage, so unless you have the key (not as common
as you'd think) you're out of luck. Also I'm sure it'd get annoying to
manually open the garage all the time, especially since this article seems to
imply that the phenomenon lasted for a while

~~~
samstave
If you have a garage door opener button that is not working, you likely have a
key to get into the house enter the garage and manually open the door.

~~~
w458cmau
I do not think that we are to take from the article that these home owners
left their cars inside their garages until the NSA changed their frequencies.
I understood that for a while they were interrupted in what they were planning
to do.

------
andreasley
Title should contain [2013]

------
chrisbro
Link goes to part 2 of a 3-part series for some reason.

